# Zoo Crate



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Got a free dresser the top and sides were covered in paint and writing. not worth redoing it. but the drawers were in good shape. i split them apart. refinishing the front panels and to paint and use in some project. the sides and backs got turned into a zoo crate. with a 50 string of lights from doller tree hooked up to those triangle controllers from walgreens. soon to get a single relay board. cut out a patten and sprayed it on. drilled a few holes in it. turned out great.

















added a few more holes








heres a video. sorry for my dog barking and the football game on. lol
MOV00036.flv video by PhotoBmx - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid577.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid577.photobucket.com/albums/ss211/PhotoBmx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ss211/PhotoBmx/MOV00036

-BYH


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Nice job. Just a thought but why not stencil on 'Endangered Animal' and 'Caution - use heat shielding, live Dragon inside' and then have a puff of smoke coming out now and again?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey that was a neat idea it looks great! Never waste any wood nice recycling.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job of recycling! I'd also stencil on "Dangerous Animal", then record the dog barking as background sound for the prop


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

very clever!!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> Nice job. Just a thought but why not stencil on 'Endangered Animal' and 'Caution - use heat shielding, live Dragon inside' and then have a puff of smoke coming out now and again?


whats heat shielding? but i think im going to right now cut something else out


hpropman said:


> Hey that was a neat idea it looks great! Never waste any wood nice recycling.


yeah very true


RoxyBlue said:


> Nice job of recycling! I'd also stencil on "Dangerous Animal", then record the dog barking as background sound for the prop


this what im going to do


nixie said:


> very clever!!


thanks

-BYH


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thinking it could use some over size rope or some chain wrapped around it too.
Good job thou.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah i was thinking about that today. i have to make a trip to lowes.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.mrchain.com/-close-outs-0










not sure if they still have this plastic chain available, but it was cheap and looked good after I painted it. Seems like it was about 25cents a foot too. ( thats a standard blucky skull for a size comparison )


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

i think im going to go for the rope because its a small box and not big enough to be worth it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat idea. Nice execution.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks i put the Dangerous Animal on it to it looks really cool. now i just need the rope and that relay board.


----------

